# Mouse freaking out

## alec

I've got a spiffy, slightly-used Compaq 1800T.  It's got one of those freaking touchpads.  I installed X and fluxbox and ran an 'X -configure' and got myself a nice, shiny, new XF86Config.  I happily started fluxbox up and everything went fine, until I tried to move my mouse, which is to say not very long.  Once I did, the mouse pomptly sat itself in the upper right hand corner with a menu and not did come out no matter how much I begged or pleaded it.

I searched online and found a few config files that had supposedly worked.  Eew, RedHat.  Anyway, they performed the same miserable way, and I'm left with a really nice centericq terminal but not much else.  Is there any fine-tuning I can do to change my mouse's responsiveness or am I up shit creek?

Update:  It's not just fluxbox - WindowMaker is also showing these symptoms.

The touchpad is a Synaptics.

----------

## alec

Well, problem resolved:  I downloaded a program called 'tpconfig' (don't have the address on hand) and turned the tap-click feature off.  Everything works fine now.  I'm working on an ebuild.

----------

